# News about DTG market?



## brunoesteves (Mar 21, 2012)

There's something news in the DTG market? New industrial machine?
I subscribed for Aeoon news, one month ago, and I didn't receive any news. Aeoon is doing good? Aeoon has plans to come to Latin America?
Any brand is building an industrial DTG, or only Kornit is going to lead the market alone?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Lawson has an industrial machine, you may want to look at them


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Just to open up a can of worms: What do you guys consider an "industrial" machine? What attributes do they have that classify them as opposed to machines that are not considered "industrial".


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i would rather have many smaller machines than a huge "industrial" machine any day. it's better to have backup in case something goes wrong.


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

Even though I always said I would rather have 5 machines than one fast machine. It would t hurt having a machine that does 100 pieces an hour. Even if down a day yiu can make that back in5 hours. I still love my neo, and wish aeoon had same print quality


----------



## brunoesteves (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you very much gentlemen for the answers and the attention.
I'm sorry, when I said "industrial", I meaning a machine to make 100 prints by hour, and not a based Epson printer.
Somebody heard about Kornit Avalanche Hexa? In the Kornit website, there's no infos about.










https://www.facebook.com/kornit

Thank you!


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

Kornit in my opinion has poor prints, and smells like vinegar with there pretreatment. It might print fast but you need to adjust every image to get it to lookok, which will slow you down a lot.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Industrial machines maybe a tad bit faster depending on machine. Kornit's are fast but I don't know too many people that have them. The few that I know are contract screen printers that aren't really interested in photo resolution. The resolution will always be lower with bigger nozzle heads
@g.lupo the pretreat smells like vinegar because it has vinegar in it. Its to enhance the colors when you print. Have you seen the machine print and is that why you said you have to adjust?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I saw this printer at FESPA and the prints did look pretty good. But the one thing that stuck out to the most for me was the printer had a built-in humidifer / misting device that would go off every 20-30 seconds from what I could tell. Anyone that has worked a trade show with a dtg printer in a convention center will tell you that controlling the humidity is almost impossible. Just setup at Magic today and the humidity level was 16% and the temperature was 92 degrees F (but it felt like well over 100 degrees F with no AC on). These are tough conditions to print in. Cool idea from Kornit to help fight this issue.

Mark


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

That's very different! I can't believe these machines and humidifiers lol. It's like they need to be babied. Maybe one day they can come with a beer chiller so when the operators need one the machine can dispense lol


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes I spent time with them before i bought my printer. I guess if your mainly doing spot color or low res images they are ok,but how do you give someone a box of shirts that smell like you were eating salt and vinegar chips while making.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha you just do to sell the machine because your prints will be great and hey you remembered the machine right! May have not smelled great but you did remember. So prints were ok for you?


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

Bruno,
We saw the hexa at our visit to kornit last week. The thing is a beast. Has green and red Ink slots and prints were amazing..... Blood red colors were hitting real easy.


----------

